# Mini Spending Spree!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just ordered the following:

Boli Petit Coronas x 25
HdM le Hoyo Du Roi x 25
Vegas Robaina Clasicos x 5
Montecristo Edmundo x 5
Trinidad Robustos T x 5
Cohiba Robustos x 5
Partagas Serie D #5 2008 LTD x 5
Boli Gold Medal x 20

Now for the hard part... THE WAIT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow nice order!!!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice order, how long is the wait?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Is that what you call a 'mini' spending spree? Holy crap! 

I'd have a hell of a time waiting if I knew all those were on the way!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

5 TO 10 BUSINESS DAYS 
Right?

The wait is the hard part. DAMN, you're rich.
The hard part is paying for it all.
To highjack I just got a cab of 98 Upmann Connie #1's and now I want a box of 97 Celetial Finos 
I now have to come up with how I am going to pay for them.
This is just like a cocaine addiction.

Get the stuff then worry about paying for it. BA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


Nice Haul Bro

B


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 5 TO 10 BUSINESS DAYS
> Right?
> 
> The wait is the hard part. DAMN, you're rich.
> ...


Yep, usually about 7 days. It is the longest 7 day period in the history of mankind. :r

Nice grab on the Upmann's. :tu


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn. You know how to treat yourself.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Very nice! That's a good little collection.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Donnie, That was nothing "mini" Nice frickin haul


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice "mini" treat. I'd love to see what you order when you go overboard 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you misused the word mini by a long shot. Very nice oreder


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice haul Donnie. I agree with everyone above, that one one heck of a "mini" spending spree, I'd love to see your version of a huge spending spree!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Donnie.. you've got some great smoking ahead of you! very nice


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice spree.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

nice haul man ha youve got some awesome smokes i wanna hear how you like the Montecristo Edmundos 
thanks, eric


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice, waiting on a few myself, it's a tough wait.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

JCK said:


> Donnie.. you've got some great smoking ahead of you! very nice


I seem to have problems with good sales. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Just ordered the following:
> 
> Boli Petit Coronas x 25
> HdM le Hoyo Du Roi x 25
> ...


Yeah, I'd have to call that an all out spending spree. Nothing "mini" about it. Nice pick up!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick ups. mmm Cohiba Robustos!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Nice pick ups. mmm Cohiba Robustos!


Started to get a box of Esplendidos as well but figured I had spent enough! :r


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Your going to kick yourself in the butt...Maybe you can call and have them added still...


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

All from the same place?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smokin nightly said:


> Your going to kick yourself in the butt...Maybe you can call and have them added still...


I will get them at another date. No biggie! :mrgreen:



X2187 said:


> All from the same place?


No


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy crap what a haul!

How do you guys afford splurges like this?!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

iRace559 said:


> Holy crap what a haul!
> 
> How do you guys afford splurges like this?!


Lie, cheat, and steal! :r


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

:amen:


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Lie, cheat, and steal! :r


I told my wife that I was a registered "Cigar Mystery Shopper" and that we would eventually be reimbursed for my spending.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

McCleod said:


> I told my wife that I was a registered "Cigar Mystery Shopper" and that we would eventually be reimbursed for my spending.


:mischief: :rofl:


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

McCleod said:


> I told my wife that I was a registered "Cigar Mystery Shopper" and that we would eventually be reimbursed for my spending.


by far the best thing I have ever heard regarding cigar purchases!!!:r

Very nice "mini" haul Donnie!!!
Enjoy:smoke:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

You want to trade houses for a week. Now if you showed pics when you get it, that would probably get banned from the board (No p0rn allowed, hehe)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mitch said:


> You want to trade houses for a week. Now if you showed pics when you get it, that would probably get banned from the board (No p0rn allowed, hehe)


There will be pics!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Uggg. I have had to close the tab 2 times now after clicking checkout on the shopping cart. I have to resist, I must!!!!! The Gold, and the Up 50 are calling me.......ahhhggggggg!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Pics PICS!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good score Donnie. Great smokes there.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Pics are up for 1st half of the spree.

*Mini Shopping Spree!*


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

The hard part for me would be the invoice!



madurolover said:


> Just ordered the following:
> 
> Boli Petit Coronas x 25
> HdM le Hoyo Du Roi x 25
> ...


----------

